# LAWRENCEVILLE, KY, F-CHEYENNE-EUTH POSSIBLE TODAY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

ANIMAL CONTROL WANTS TO START EUTHANIZING TODAY

Once again, our animal control has told us "on the spur of the moment"
> that they are full and will be euthanizing. We have to get some dogs moved
> ASAP or else they're going to start picking which ones to put down. We
> need adoptions, rescues, and fosters! Contact Donna if you can help.
> [email protected] or (502) 839-8339.
> 
> Attached is a list of all of our adoptable dogs. To find out more about
> each one, you can visit their individual pet profiles at
> http://www.andersonky.petfinder.com.
> 
> 
> "Saving one animal won't make a difference in the world, but it will
> make a world of difference for that one animal."


CHEYENNE
ANDERSON HUMANE SOCIETY
LAWRENCEVILLE KY 
502-839-8339

SORRY...I CAN'T FIGURE OUT A WAY TO POST JUST CHEYENNE'S PIC!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I can't find this dog at all on their page. Maybe I'm being stupid and just need to eat something... but can you post a link to her specific listing? 

The HS is very rescue friendly if anyone is interested in her.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I received this with pictuers attached - she was listed as ID #75.

myamom - can you drop her picture into photobucket or someplace?

Thank you!!

dd


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

dd- I tried...but ALL the dogs are on the one picture...get what I am saying?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Ah - can't edit, huh? Thanks for trying. 

BTW - some very nice looking dogs there.

dd


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't seem to find Cheyenne either, but if someone can e-mail the photo to me I would be happy to edit out the dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Strana....Thank you...I will send you the email now........


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here she is


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hope she can be saved


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Beautiful pigment and mask. From the picture she looks like a young adult.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

I think this is actually LAWRENCEBURG, Kentucky, not Lawrenceville. Gosh, I hope he is all right!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Oops! I mean, SHE.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any news?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know what has happened to this girl?


----------

